# Set up advice?



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

Snow knows his stuff, rome makes great gear. it sounds like a solid set, just make sure you get a good deal. the bindings sound like a great deal, the board is also a good deal for this time of the year. the thing is that as time goes by the size of the board becomes more and more rare. I paid like 270 for my rome agent shipped like 2 months ago. and zI paid $115 for my rome 390's.

over all I say take it.


----------

